# 5.6 brush problem



## jjlad (Aug 5, 2014)

Upgraded to 5.6
now when I edit a photo using the brush tool, then adjust something else and go back to the brush ...the previous brush's starting point no longer shows up.
I've quit and restarted LR several times as well as rebooted ...all to no avail. This means it is impossible to adjust brush strokes previously made. They all show up in history but there is no way to make adjustments like I could before installing 5.6.

Do I have to roll back? What is the best way to do that? I still have the install file for 5.5 ...do I simply run that?


----------



## jjlad (Aug 5, 2014)

This is wonderful. Now I re-installed 5.5 and am having the same problem.
Rebooting again.


----------



## jjlad (Aug 5, 2014)

Still the same. No control over brushes after using one. It started right after I installed 5.6. This is massively disruptive because to make adjustments one basically has to start the whole edit process all over again. 
Is anyone else having this problem now?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 5, 2014)

By "the starting point" do you mean the Edit Pin? If so, check what setting you have in the "Show Edit Pins:" option box (below the image, left hand side, when using the Adjustment Brush). I generally have mine set to "Always".


----------



## jjlad (Aug 5, 2014)

That was it Jim ...thank you! 
Now however, the Import process isn't working. I click 'Import' and the program just hangs, so I am unable to import anything shot over the weekend.
I tried both 5.5 and 5.6 and same thing. Is there some other 'setting' that enables/disables the ability to import. What's really amazing is that a new install like the update to 5.6 transplants its preferences to the old version too.


----------



## jjlad (Aug 5, 2014)

I just closed LR 5.6 and inserted an SD card with photos on it and LR started but after the splash screen and part of the background appeared the program just 'hung'. 
Also after installing 5.6 it couldn't find files from 2014\201407\20140731. I hadn't deleted them from C but they were gone. I used Pandora recovery to recover them from a camera card I'd already formatted but it did so with a "_" in front of each file name' After putting them in the right folder 20140731 I edited the name of each one to remove the "_" from the front and 5.6 still couldn't find them even when I showed it where they were. I then 'removed' them from LR so I could re-import and I tried to so so LR hung as soon as I hit 'Import' and has hung on every attempt. I've re-started many times and re-booted twice. The Import process has simply ceased to function.
I work at 7:30 so giving up for tonite and really ticked that 'updates' mess up the earlier versions like that. I presume it must be something in the catalog since that is common to both the old and new versions. So far my 'update' has cost me 8 hours of frustration and what will be a very tired day at the office tomorrow. I don't think it is supposed to work this way ...is it?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 5, 2014)

Check what else is connected to the computer - things like phones attached can cause import to hang.


----------



## jjlad (Aug 7, 2014)

Wow ...do you solve personal problems too? You were right again ...my Android tablet was connected.
Thanks Jim.


----------



## NathAus (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi, I'm replying to this thread as the "5.6 brush problem" title at the start of this thread seems to be the closest I can find to the problem I'm experiencing.

[FONT=adobe-clean, Helvetica Neue, Arial, sans-serif]I upgraded to Lightroom 5.6 a few weeks ago and wasn't experiencing any issues until today. I am working on a project and have been using the Adjustment Brush effects (i.e. skin softener, teeth whitener, etc.). When using these effects, I have left them at their preset values, for example skin softener has values of Clarity -35, Sharpness -20 and Noise 30. These preset values worked fine on the images I was editing. I have edited around 100 images with these brushes at their preset values, however all of a sudden I noticed that any brush effect was MUCH more enhanced when I started editing another image in the project. For example, the skin softener was so extreme that it was giving a blurred effect but the values of [/FONT]Clarity -35, Sharpness -20 and Noise 30 hadn't changed at all. It's as if the brush was operating at values of [FONT=adobe-clean, Helvetica Neue, Arial, sans-serif]Clarity -100, Sharpness -100. This effect of "over-enhancing" is happening with all brushes, i.e the teeth whitener is VERY white but again the values haven't changed. I quit Lightroom and restarted it but the problem persists. Has anyone else experienced this issue with brushes? Appreciate any help, thanks.[/FONT]


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi NathAus.  That's a weird one indeed.  Is there any difference in the other settings on the photos, for example, one set to PV2010 and the recent ones set to PV2012?


----------



## NathAus (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Victoria, thanks for your reply! (I have your LR Book also, great stuff )
Yes, this is definitely a weird one… by "PV2010" and "PV2012" do you mean Camera Calibration Process 2010 and 2012? If so, no, there does not to appear to be any change on an image between these two settings. I am working with .tiff files so I'm not sure if this has any bearing.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 21, 2014)

Than NathAus, glad you like it!

If they're TIFFS, are all of the files the same size?  A difference in resolution could explain it.  It would be interesting to see if you see the same problem on virtual copies set to default settings for everything except your adjustment brush.


----------



## NathAus (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi Victoria,

Yes, all of the TIFF files are the same size and the same problem also occurs on virtual copies. (What do you mean by "set to default settings for everything except your adjustment brush?")

What makes this issue strange is that I have edited hundreds of images using the brushes at their default settings, which has been working fine. Then suddenly I noticed that the brushes (skin softening, teeth whitening, etc.) began too appear "over-enahnced" when I was using them. I hadn't even uploaded new images or changed folders, etc.: these were simply images in the series I was working in when I noticed the problem occur. It's quite strange: it's as if the brushes have taken on new intensity to their same-assigned values. I even went back to images in the series that I edited using the adjustment brush before having this problem occur and when I click on the previously-performed edit (skin softening for example) and begin using that brush, the brush is now assigning the "new" enhancement value. The difference is visible against the previous adjustments when everything was working fine.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 21, 2014)

Could you post a screenshot of the Adjustment Brush settings, with the "Soften Skin" effect selected? Let's see if there's anything obvious that we can spot.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 23, 2014)

NathAus said:


> Yes, all of the TIFF files are the same size and the same problem also occurs on virtual copies. (What do you mean by "set to default settings for everything except your adjustment brush?")



I was thinking of hold down Shift and press the Reset (Adobe) button bottom left and then try brushing, just in case it's interacting with other settings somewhere on the photo.


----------



## NathAus (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi Victoria and Jim,

Thanks for your responses and sorry for the belated reply. Since reporting the problem I restarted my computer and the adjustment brushes problem no longer appears to be happening. However, I wanted to reference what I experienced so I have attached sample images to show you what I was referring to. 

In Image A, I have applied the skin softening adjustment brush at the default preset values of Clarity -25, Sharpness -20 and Noise 30. This worked fine and gave the result as seen in Image A. Image B shows you the effect the same adjustment brush started giving when I reported this problem. The values did not change from the preset values but you can see that the effect was severely enhanced. I had to drop the Clarity and Sharpness values down to around -10 each in order to achieve the same affect as before. All adjustment brushes were behaving in this fashion, that is over-enhancing when their default values hadn't changed. 

This is a strange bug(?) unless there is an obvious explanation. I'd be interested to hear in case anyone else reports a similar problem. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 30, 2014)

A couple of things:

On both my systems the default values for the Soften Skin preset are Clarity -100, Sharpness +25, Noise 0.....so I presume you've created your own preset with the values you mentioned? Not sure that would make the difference though.

The mask in the second image has a very hard edge, so I'm wondering if in fact it's simply a feathering issue. What value do you have on the Feather slider? It looks like a very low value, so try increasing it (75 or higher) to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## NathAus (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi Jim,

Going off of the example I provided the feather was actually set to 100.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 30, 2014)

Interesting, I had someone else recently saying he was getting hard edges on some brushes, even with the feathering turned up.  We never did get to the bottom of it, but it seemed to go away.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 30, 2014)

Interesting indeed. Will keep my eyes open for similar reports.


----------



## NathAus (Sep 9, 2014)

I put it down to an intermittent bug (can't find any other explanation at this stage!) Thanks for all your input


----------



## agratzer (Aug 20, 2016)

@NathAus  - mine is doing the same thing.  i'll try restarting now.  did that completely fix your brushes?  my skin softener is ridiculous, and so is my eye enhancer.


----------



## agratzer (Aug 20, 2016)

restarting computer didn't help.  all of my brushes are on crack.  :(


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 21, 2016)

Have you tried the standard troubleshooting steps?  Standard Lightroom Troubleshooting Steps | The Lightroom Queen


----------

